# High Dosage Thread



## *Bio* (Jan 31, 2020)

I started the same thread over at PM and the response has been good.  It's for the guys that want to talk about high dosages they're currently using or have used. This thread IS NOT for others to come in and judge. If that happens your posts will be deleted. There are many well meaning people on the board who are just concerned about the health of others and that's a good thing, however this thread is ONLY for those that wish to have a discussion regarding high dosages. The intent is for bodybuilders and "gym rats" to discuss what they're doing and how they're getting to that next level. Of course diet and lifting are all part of it and those discussions are welcome as well.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 31, 2020)

1 ml of Brovel T200/wk + 2 cc of Brovel deca (50ml bottle) per week + 2 stenox tabs per day.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 7, 2020)

My blasts in the past were usually in the 1-2g range but I have gone higher for short periods. These days I try to keep the total dose sensible and avoid very toxic drugs.


----------



## Dan86 (Feb 7, 2020)

what exactly do you ask 

i have been probably to about 4 grams a week. 

2grams + hg test - honestly no real difference than 750mg 
1gram tren a a week - this was good
200mg hg anadrol a day onyl 20days - this was good but 100-150 probably just as good

the body can put on lean muscle at specific speed and no matter how much you push it, it will not go any faster.

also our sport is a marathon. after several years in the gym gaining lean tissue is getting harder, 5-10lb a year in good scenario.

considering that diet and training are on point i come to the conclusion that after all my years of juicing that more than 2-3 grams is not needed and will not be a game changer. this is only on the aas side. hgh is another thing.


----------



## bigstick (Feb 12, 2020)

1 amp omandren/75mg fina from kit/100-150mg green giants ED. Madness many moons ago.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 13, 2020)

Whats high doses??? All kidding aside the guys at my gym that talk to me about this shit are AALLLL over a gram. I keep begging the guys to just eat. FUCKING EAT!!! But it's all drugs man. There a fellow that's no spring chicken doing 1 gram of test and 400mgs of long tren and he looks damn good. Makes me rub my chin to tell the truth.


----------



## pitshack (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm 45 and my blasts typically are a gram of test and 500 of NPP a week with an oral thrown in here and there. I honestly never considered it to be that high.


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’ve done 1500mg a week of test, 500mg a week of tren a, 100mg ed proviron, 800mg week primo, 80mg day Tbol all together


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 14, 2020)

My highest was about a gram of test per week, 600gm EQ, and I think I ran some tren a at about 75mg EOD.


----------



## odin (Feb 16, 2020)

My total dose have never been very high but I have used high dosed of some drugs at different times. 100mg tren a ed, 200mg primo ed, 150mg npp,  150mg drol ed, 80mg dbol ed, 12iu hgh, 300mcg igf1 lr3, 50mg mk677.


----------

